# mirror removal



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

I've got a big (6'X4') mirror in my bath that's gotta go. anyone know how to remove it? looks like it's attached with adhesive. don't care if I break it.

tnx,


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I've not done this myself. The only large mirror like this we've ever had was a 3' x 4' that jumped off the wall by itself.

From what I understand, safely is the main concern. First cover the mirror. Duct tape, packaging tape, whatever. Just in case it breaks. I've heard there is some sort of sticky contact paper type stuff you can cover the whole mirror with, but I've not seen it. 

Working with a mirror that large I would want some help. Best case scenario: it will be heavy and may take two people to move it. Worst case scenario: It might be nice to have someone nearby to call 9-1-1. 

Then cover yourself. Long sleeves, long pants, leather gloves, safety glasses. Consider any visible skin to be an irresistible target for broken glass. 

Ditto for your friend(s). 

Then gently pry it off, or use a piano wire or something similar to get behind it and saw through the adhesive.

Good luck!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you can get around all 4 sides, you can just cut out the drywall and remove the whole unit at once. This works better if the drywall is nailed in.
Same safety requirements as stated by Blondsense.
Ron


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Perhaps a 5 or 6 foot wire 'grit' saw?
Still take all necessary precautions...

DM


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

anyone else heard of a contraption that uses suction cups?

tnx,


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think those Suction Cups would work but here are some for 3 bucks

http://www.harborfreight.com/suction-cup-with-quick-release-46900.html

Musicman, There was a similar DIY post this February:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/mirror-removal-64987/


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Agreed, not glued on they wouldn't. Probably just stress and snap it.

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

analogmusicman said:


> anyone else heard of a contraption that uses suction cups?
> 
> tnx,


You use the suction cups to pick the mirror up and install it. Once the adhesive sets(if they used adhesive) the cups have you real use. If the mirror is held in place by frames or cleats, top and bottom, it might just lift off. Now the cups come in handy if you know how to attach them.
It would help if you mentioned any frames or cleats.
Ron


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*This is what I did:*

I cut strips of duct tape that were as long and wide as my mirror and pressed the strips of tape onto the mirror to make a 6’’ x 6’’ grid while it was still on the wall. You want to cover the whole surface of the mirror. Then I laid a disposable tarp out under the mirror to catch any scraps of glass that might fall as I removed the mirror from the wall. I wore steel toe work boots, long sleeved shirt, safety glasses and I used gloves that had silicone dots for traction and grip and had Kevlar mesh for cut resistance. 

Now onto removing the mirror, as my mirror was glued on I didn’t have any plastic or metal mirror clips to remove beforehand which was good. I had my buddy on one end and I was on the other and with some piano wire with dowels as handles put the wire between the glass and the wall and started cutting down the back like a saw back and forth gently prying the mirror from the wall until we made it all the way down. Now whatever glass broke we just cut out with tape still intact and lay onto the tarp. We then collected all the glass with the tarp and placed it into a large plastic garbage bin and carried it out to the dumpster. Then we swept the floor under the wall where the mirror was attached and to make sure there were no pieces of small glass bits and glass dust around we vacuumed the area.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You do not want to do this alone.
You want to know the exact route to the emergency room.
You want someone who can drive and not freak out.
You want a tournique at hand.
Large pieces of glass will cut through a long sleeve shirt like it wasn't even there, and in a heartbeat.
If you hit an artery, and you didn't take precautions, you'll be dead in 2 or so minutes.
Ron


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Musicman, Most mirrors use Mirror Mastic which is a black tar like super tacky adhesive which is placed in gobs about 6" apart on the wall before the Mirror is installed.

If one side of the mirror is accessible (does not abut a wall) I have been able to remove the mirror without breaking it :

1) Use a Wonderbar to pry a slight opening up and up and down one side of the mirror.

2) Repeat the prying but this time insert wedges to keep tension on the mirror until there is a consistent gap of ~ an inch or more. BE CAREFUL

3) Keep pressure on the wonderbar while using a long metal rule or some other substitute to break the bond between gobs.

... I was always surprised that the mirror never broke, but then the widest mirror I ever removed was a 4 footer

.


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

A broken bandsaw blade cuts through wall mastic pretty quick.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can get to the edges----tap in several wood shims--a little bit at a time--the paper will tear soon enough and the mirror will be free----I've done this 100 times--only broke one mirror--Biggest were 4x8'


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

You may just be able to pry it off, use caution and dress properly-gloves, safety glasses, etc. I've gotten mirrors that size off a wall by myself, however the adhesive wasn't that strong and it just came off. Probably a helper is a good idea, if easily available.

If it's really on there, i'd just put a tarp under and break it with a hammer, use a flat bar to get any small pieces off, be careful to minimize drywall damage if you are not putting a mirror or something else over the area.

Just use common sense and think safety first, should go fine. However make sure you have a first aid kid around, you shouldn't need it though if you take your time and think about what you are doing, be very careful handling shards of glass if you do have to end up breaking it, i've never used the tape method but sounds like a good idea.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

well, the mirror came off in many,many pieces. I did it myself since I didn't want my "assistant" anywhere near broken glass. (she takes blood thinners)
used the "duct tape method" and hit each square with a hammer t'ill it broke.
just wondering: one of the adhesive "blobs" was really on there and it took a good chunk of sheetrock with it. this exposed some "mesh" that the wallboard guys put there. is this "mesh" used for added strength since a big mirror was on that wall?

tnx,


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like standard mesh drywall tape, used very commonly, especially in remodeling.

used to finish drywall, doubtfull it has anything to do with mirror being there.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

analogmusicman said:


> well, the mirror came off in many,many pieces. I did it myself since I didn't want my "assistant" anywhere near broken glass. (she takes blood thinners)
> used the "duct tape method" and hit each square with a hammer t'ill it broke.
> just wondering: one of the adhesive "blobs" was really on there and it took a good chunk of sheetrock with it. this exposed some "mesh" that the wallboard guys put there. is this "mesh" used for added strength since a big mirror was on that wall?
> 
> tnx,


The wall doesn't need to be reinforced for a mirror. The use of a base support and mirror adhesive is all that is needed.
The mesh could be from something else or someone thought it was needed.
Ron


----------

